# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Le topic du 3W canardien et des exploits vizuniens

## Zepolak

- Amis canards, bienvenue dans le topic du Pvp de Guild Wars 2, dont le design et une partie du contenu a été entiérement repompé sur le topic principal ! Si vos questions & points d'intérêt n'ont rien à voir avec le PvP, je vous conseille vivement de consulter ce topic principal. Surtout si vous êtes tombé en premier sur le présent topic.

*>>>> Le topic principal de Guild Wars 2 sur CPC <<<<*
Pour tout ce qui est PvP (WvWvW ou arènes, stratégies ou alliances, efficacités PvP des builds, etc...) c'est ici et bien ici, principalement dans le but de dégorger le topic principal.

********************************
* * C'est quoi le PvP sur Guild Wars 2 **
* *******************************
 
Guild Wars 2 hérite des MMOs traditionnels et de Guild Wars son approche du PvP. Cela dit, il n'y a pas de choix à faire au départ entre serveurs permettant le MMO sauvage ou pas. 
Il hérite des premiers l'idée d'affrontement de masse entre joueurs, mais ceux-là sont limités à une zone bien précise, le WvWvW (ou 3W), consistant en 4 gigantesques cartes proposant des forts, des camps de ravitaillement et une géographie étudiés pour permettre aux joueurs d'exprimer leurs sens tactiques en petit ou grand nombre. De façon assez intéressante, quiconque peut y aller, quel que soit le niveau qui sera automatiquement ramené au niveau 80, maximum (l'équipement et les compétences ne l'étant par contre pas).
Il hérite de son prédécesseur l'idée d'instances, limité pour l'instant au maximum au 5v5, qui combattent en capturant des points & se foutant sur la gueule, avec un niveau ramené au niveau max et un stuff niveau max gratuit.

*************
* * Le WvWvW**
* ************

Voici un excellent guide condensé pour ce mode de jeu rédigé par Xolo. Un grand merci à lui ! Pour aller un petit peu plus loin, un autre excellent guide : Giwi.

Une fois ceci lu, vous n'avez pas besoin de savoir grand-chose d'autre si ce n'est trois règles de bon sens :

*1. Ne prenez jamais de ravitaillement dans un fort ou une tour
2. Ne contre-disez jamais un mec donnant des instructions sur le chan local (map/équipe)
3. Pas d'AFK prolongé en 3W*

Pourquoi ?

1. Ne prenez jamais de ravitaillement dans un fort ou une tour
La raison principale est qu'à moins que ce soit Fort Canard, vous n'avez aucune idée des plans de défense de la place en question. _Par exemple_, on a des alliés qui abandonnent systématiquement la première enceinte pour se focaliser sur la seconde, dans le triple objectif de leurrer l'adversaire en faisant penser à une attaque facile, de le surprendre en déboulant de nulle part y compris en utilisant des techniques de sioux à base d'envoûteurs & gardiens et de regrouper l'adversaire sur un unique point chaud. Ils comptent sur les ressources du fort sur le long terme et n'en ont strictement rien à faire de réparer la première porte avec les ressources du fort. C'est un gaspillage absolu, et si c'est difficile à empêcher par les péons, il faut au moins qu'ils n'aient pas le dégoût de voir des CPC se comporter comme tels.

Bref, les ressources du fort appartiennent au fort, c'est déjà assez galère d'assurer l'arrivée des dolyaks, il ne faut pas toucher à ces ressources. 

Les cas d'exceptions sont multiples bien sûr, mais très liés aux circonstances : si on fort est blindé en ravitaillement (>900), vous pouvez prendre jusqu'à un certain point. Prendre pour réparer une porte est rarement payant - prendre pour construire des engins de siège déjà beaucoup plus. C'est envisageable aussi si les attaquants dont vous avez fait partie viennent de prendre un fort qui sera reperdu en toute certitude : autant assécher le fort que reprendra l'ennemi & utiliser ces ressources qu'il vous a laissé pour lui infliger des dommages et ralentir la chute.

2. Ne contre-disez jamais un mec donnant des instructions sur le chan local (map/équipe)
Une mésentente sur le chan local, et c'est tout le serveur qui en pâtit. En effet, les gens non affiliés à une guilde vont faire n'importe quoi à partir du moment où il y a des ordre et des contre-ordres, ou pire, une dispute. De manière générale, si une telle situation se produit, les deux objectifs seront perdus. 

C'est pire encore si des CPC contredisent des membres de Grand Cross (ou inversement, mais je suis en train d'écrire pour les CPC là) - rien de tel pour mettre par terre beaucoup de travail en amont qui porte déjà ses fruits. De manière générale, AVANT d'écrire quoi que ce soit sur les chans généraux en cas de désaccord, il faut prendre la peine de contacter l'autre personne qui propose/tente d'imposer ses solutions. Ensuite, soit la personne est compréhensive et la suite va couler de source, soit elle ne l'est pas, ça fait chier mais ça arrive (si c'est un membre de l'alliance, n'hésitez pas à le remonter vers moi), et dans ce cas, vaut mieux s'écraser. Certes, ça fait chier, mais si cette personne raconte n'importe quoi et plante tout le monde, à force, ça va finir par se savoir & ce n'est pas dramatique pour l'instant (format court de 24h).

Comme corollaire, essayez d'éviter de leader en chan général si vous n'avez pas vous-même une troupe de CPC (une dizaine) capable de suivre en premier vos ordres. Le lead 'aveugle', ça ne marche pas bien du tout et c'est une bonne voie pour le conflit avec d'autres personnes sur le serveur.

Si vous êtes déjà en train de gérer les choses et qu'une personne potentiellement un peu prétentieuse débarque en sauveur (ça m'est arrivé), le mieux est encore de laisser faire. C'est le même soit/soit (elle est bien -> on gagne ; elle est pas bien -> elle perd en charisme et ne causera pas autant de dégâts la prochaine fois). De manière générale, et même s'il y aura des gens qu'on ne pourra pas piffrer sur le serveur (c'est humain), voire même dans Grand Cross, voire même chez CPC, la maturité impose de laisser pisser pour que tout se passe au mieux dans le monde des bisounours.

Enfin, considérez que la défense, même désespéré d'un objectif tenue par une guilde alliée *est* un objectif pertinent. Certes, ce n'est peut-être pas le plus raisonnable si on analyse rationnellement la situation (et encore, qui en est capable), mais y a peu de choses pires que la sensation d'abandon (et on a déjà vécu celle-là chez CPC). Bref, si une guilde alliées a consacrée des ressources (ravitaillement, argent, sueur & intelligence) importantes pour la défense d'un objectif, il faut bien comprendre que le défendre jusqu'au dernier homme *vaut* le coup, ne serait-ce que pour le moral plus élevé & la camaraderie que ça générera avec la volonté de revanche qui viendra derrière. Tandis que s'entendre dire "non mais votre fort est perdu, on va défendre tel autre", c'est... Ça dégoûte. Ça dégoûte vraiment très fort. Ça donne envie de toute abandonner, pour longtemps.

3. Pas d'AFK prolongé en 3W
Celle-là est évidente. Autant pour aller manger, langer le gosse, une envie pressante ou que sais-je, ça passe, autant si je vois un mec resté planté au même endroit pendant 2-3 heures, je le reporterai sans pitié, tout Grand Cross ou CPC qu'il soit. 
C'est un comportement innacceptable parce qu'il fait perdre le serveur & prive un joueur qui aurait pu s'amuser pendant ce temps de cet amusement. C'est aussi dommageable pour l'image de sa guilde. On est tous logé à la même enseigne sur les files d'attentes, certains avec plus de chance que d'autres (et je suis personnellement bien mal logé). _D'ailleurs, rester immobile plusieurs heures signifie que vous avez recours à un programme ou à une macro pour ne pas vous faire kicker_ car il existe un auto-kick. Anet assimile ça à du botting, les bans de 72h ont déjà été infligé, et ils considèrent les permabans maintenant. Pour ma part, une personne recourrant au botting n'a rien à faire dans la guilde, sans même parler de l'égoïsme extrême dont la personne fait preuve.

Voilà.

Donc :

*1. Ne prenez jamais de ravitaillement dans un fort ou une tour
2. Ne contre-disez jamais un mec donnant des instructions sur le chan local (map/équipe)
3. Pas d'AFK prolongé en 3W*

******************
* * Le PvP en arènes **
* *****************
 
Ma présentation du sPvP, rapide et précise. Je consacrerai mon post juste en bas au theorycraft, mais j’attends qu’ArenaNet finisse de bien équilibrer le jeu.

Le sPvP, comprenez par là les affrontements joueurs contre joueurs structurés, et un pan entier de Guild Wars 2. Il a pour cœur les Brumes, une sorte de hub où vous pourrez vous entrainer et essayer vos builds, votre personnage montant automatiquement au niveau 80, mais aussi naviguer dans les serveurs, acheter du matériel sPvP ou partir pour l’Arche du Lion.

Dans le sPvP tous les joueurs sont égaux, c’est-à-dire que toutes les armes et armures possèdes les même statistiques. En participant aux batllegrounds, vous gagnerez de la gloire et de l’expérience, la gloire permet d’acquerir des skins d’armes et d’armures auprès des marchands de gloire, l’expérience permet de monter votre niveau sPvP et de débloquer des grades, allant de Lapin (lv1) à Phoenix (lv80).

Pour l’instant, le sPvP ne comprend qu’un seul mode de jeu : La Conquête. A l’instar d’un Battlefield, deux équipes de 8 joueurs doivent capturer des zones, aux nombres de trois, tout en défendant les zones déjà conquises, la première équipe arrivant à 500pts avant 15 minutes remporte la partie.
Il y aura quatre cartes à la release, ce nombre augmentera surement au fil des MaJ et des extensions, chaque cartes a une particularité qui lui est propre :

-    Bataille de Khylo : Deux trébuchets sont disposés sur la carte, ils permettent de détruire le toit du bâtiment qui se trouve au centre de la carte, et d’assurer un bon contrôle de position. Ils peuvent être détruit, et reconstruit grâce à un kit qui apparait sur la carte.

-     La Forêt de Niflhel : Deux puissants guerriers sylvestres, Svanir et Utahein, peuvent vous combattre, ils deviennent agressive uniquement si vous lancez l’attaque en premier, à la mort d’un des combattant, l’équipe qui donne le coup de grâce reçoit 25pts et un bonus est accordé aux joueurs qui ont participé au combat. Ces deux créatures réapparaissent toutes les 3 minutes, et peuvent faire balancer la partie en faveur d’une équipe ou d’une autre.

-    L'héritage du Feu belligérant : Chaque équipe possède deux bases, semblable à des petits forts RvR, dans chacun de ces camps, se trouve un Lord, puissant PNJ accompagné de garde du corps. Le meurtre du Lord rapporte 100pts, et permet de rattraper le retard ou, au contraire, de clore la partie.

-    L'assaut du Capricorne : Une partie de la carte étant submergée, les combats marins feront rage, mais ce n’est pas la seule particularité de cette carte. La présence de canon permet d’assurer, à l’instar de Khylo, le contrôle de certains points, cependant, il va falloir ravitailler ces canons avec des boulets, et vous pourrez vous aider des fioles de « Courage Liquide » pour vous rendre invisible pendant un laps de temps, et ainsi surprendre l’ennemi.

Enfin, il existe un mode Tournoi, où des équipes de 5 joueurs s’affrontent entre différentes poules. En théorie c’est exactement comme le FFA, mais avec un niveau plus élevé, si je dis théoriquement c'est parce que je n’ai pas eu l’occasion de l’essayer.
Je vous fais mon rapport dès que c’est fait.

Source : Brumes, sPvP et carte, GuildWarsInsider ...

***********************
*Le PvP avec la Guilde CPC*
***********************
La guilde CPC va s'impliquer assez fortement dans ce "nouveau" mode de jeu qu'est le WvWvW. Ainsi, on fera partie d'une alliance regroupant des guildes partageant un certain nombre de valeurs avec nous. En gros, s'amuser dans la joie et la bonne humeur, avec un minimum d'efficacité et de réussite quand même parce que se comporter en poulet sans tête, c'est rigolo, mais gigoter sans aucun but, ça crève. 

L'alliance en question se prénomme *Grand Cross* et pour y participer, vous devez impérativement rejoindre le serveur* Place de Vizunah* [FR] (Vizunah Square [FR]). En effet, le WvWvW faisant s'opposer les serveurs entre eux - vos personnages sont physiquement situés sur un serveur, et c'est les personnages de ce serveur qui affrontent ceux de deux autres. 

Insert Coin [CPC] fait partie de ce regroupement au niveau "confédération", et non au niveau "alliance". La seconde appartenance en effet nécessite la signature d'une charte, peu contraignante il est vrai. En terme de jeu & d'organisation, la différence est minime ; elle tient principalement au fait que les guildes de l'alliance au premier rang sont exclusivement WvWvW - ce que CPC n'est pas.

Il n'est pas nécessaire de s'inscrire sur le forum de *Grand Cross* et si le 3W ne vous intéresse pas plus que ça, ce n'est même franchement pas très utile. Par contre, c'est recommandé dans le cas où vous comptez passer du temps sur ce mode de jeu. 

********************
*Tactique et stratégies*
********************
Bien que nos tactiques secrètes soient bien protégées dans un bunker vers Pyongyang (c'est assez galère quand on veut les consulter), voici quelques posts intéressants si vous voulez en savoir un peu plus :

Grand Cross, confédération sur Place de Vizunah.ex-Grand Cross, une proposition de regroupement des Gardiens en WvWvW de TromaLe post de Chaud'Patate sur les combos.Y a que ça pour l'instant (sauf si j'ai loupé des trucs)

************************
* *Comptes-rendu de parties**
* ***********************

20/07-22/07 (Troisième week-end bêta) - [CPC] Part 1 
20/07-22/07 (Troisième week-end bêta) - [CPC] Part 2 
20/07-22/07 (Troisième week-end bêta) - [CPC] Part 3
20/07-22/07 (Troisième week-end bêta) - [CPC] Part 4 


*****************
* *Les Liens Utiles **
* ****************


- Il existe une database pour Guild Wars 2, créée par le forum Guru. Vous y trouverez tous les objets, les recettes d'artisanats, les traits, les compétences ainsi que toutes les cartes du jeu.

- La répartition des guildes par serveur peut être consultable sur un site récent. Dur à dire si ce sera à jour avant la release, mais en tout cas c'est une initiative intéressante. 

- Guild Wars 2 Build Calculator : vous voulez créer un build offline ? Vous voulez en partager un ? C'est possible. Ou alors il y a le Guild Wars 2 Codex. Je ne sais pas lequel est le meilleur.

- Combo Tool : pour comprendre comment certains skills vont interagir, précisément avec quels autres, ou pour rechercher comment obtenir des combos précises, bref, un excellent supplément au site précédent. 

- La guilde Fist of the Empire a mis en place  une carte interactive très complète des champs de bataille. On peut y placer notamment les engins de sièges. Attention toutefois, les distances ne prennent en compte ni les accidents de terrain ni l'élevation sur cette carte.

- Les scores du 3W en direct ? C'est possible, enfin presque en direct, sur le site de Millenium. Il y a aussi le calcul des points suivant le système maison d'Anet et les prévision des prochaine adversaires :  http://mos.millenium.org/matchups

********************
*News*
********************
Ajout d'un lien pour les scores en direct :  http://mos.millenium.org/matchups

Ajout d'un lien pour un site explicatif sur le 3W : http://www.giwi.fr/fr/

----------


## Alchimist

[Présentation du Theorycraft, en attente de la fin de l'équlibrage]

----------


## Charmide

Intéressante la carte interactive, j'avais jamais remarqué qu'on pouvait placer les engins de siège dessus, ni à quel point y'a moyen de faire du siège de pleutre vu la portée du trébuchet  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

_post réservé_

---------- Post added at 19h53 ---------- Previous post was at 19h53 ----------

_post réservé 2_

---------- Post added at 19h53 ---------- Previous post was at 19h53 ----------

...

---------- Post added at 19h53 ---------- Previous post was at 19h53 ----------

Enfoiré de forum bien branlé !

----------


## SetaSensei

::trollface:: 
Si t'as besoin de place, on t'en fera Zepolak, t'inquiètes.

----------


## Zepolak

> Si t'as besoin de place, on t'en fera Zepolak, t'inquiètes.


Je le savais qu'il fallait des gènes de psychopathes pour être modo  ::ninja::

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Post reserve pour Zepopo s'il en a besoin!  :;):

----------


## pifpaf

Merci pour le compte rendu. Putain encore 1 mois...

PS : quelques screens tri écrans dont 2 du fort en vista  :B):

----------


## Kam0ul0x

Franchement, ils claquent bien tes screens !  xD

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je voudrais pas avoir l'air pointilleux, mais un animateur qui sait pas comment s'écrit le nom de sa guilde, ça la fout mal  ::P:  (non parce qu'un canard, ça fait coin-coin et pas coins-coins, ou alors c'est qu'il a un défaut de prononciation)

----------


## Xolo

> Je voudrais pas avoir l'air pointilleux, mais un animateur qui sait pas comment s'écrit le nom de sa guilde, ça la fout mal  (non parce qu'un canard, ça fait coin-coin et pas coins-coins, ou alors c'est qu'il a un défaut de prononciation)


C'est un canard schizophrène, rien d'étonnant la dedans !

*pose ses valises*

 ::ninja::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Merci pour le beau topac tout neuf !

----------


## Madvince

*S'installe confortablement sur ce topic *

----------


## Jingliat

que ce mois va être long -_-

----------


## Zepolak

> Je voudrais pas avoir l'air pointilleux, mais un animateur qui sait pas comment s'écrit le nom de sa guilde, ça la fout mal  (non parce qu'un canard, ça fait coin-coin et pas coins-coins, ou alors c'est qu'il a un défaut de prononciation)


Je ne vois pas du tout de quoi tu voulais parler  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Ooooooooooooooooooh ! Un beau topac tout neuf !!!

----------


## Drayke

Puisque tout le monde marque son territoire... :lèvelapatte:

----------


## Zepolak

Euh... Question plus constructive alors : à partir de quand on va commencer à mettre les sous dans les améliorations comme on l'a fait lors du précédent week-end (où on a pu valider la pertinence de la chose) ?

----------


## Xolo

> Euh... Question plus constructive alors : à partir de quand on va commencer à mettre les sous dans les améliorations comme on l'a fait lors du précédent week-end (où on a pu valider la pertinence de la chose) ?


Étant donné que je vais me concentrer au départ sur le PvE, je risque d'avoir pas mal de thunes (rapport au coût du RvR) donc de mon côté j'enverrais la thune assez régulièrement (sans me ruiner non plus of course), je pense que si tout les canards qui joueront majoritairement le 3W envoient régulièrement des sousous dès le départ ça pourrait le faire!

----------


## silence

Dès le départ et tous nos sous ? 
Comme je l'ai dit je pense plutôt réserver mes insignes PvP à l'achat d'un joli stuff mignonnet. Donc pour aider la guilde je donnerai certainement la plus part de mes po, en conservant seulement de quoi réparer, me déplacer en PvE. Vu les gains en WvW ce n'est pas vraiment gênant et l'on peut rapidement se refaire un petit pécul en cas de besoin - pour acheter les tomes de compétence, du stuff racial ou des armes de siège par exemple. Car pour le stuff de pex ce sera soit au craft soit à coups de Karma.
Après mon avis ne compte pas vraiment, j'ai pour habitude d'accumuler des montagnes de po sans les dépenser - faut prévoir la crise micheline ! - et je ne serai pas présent à la release même - ou très peu.

En tout cas c'est cossu ici. On peut tout saloper dis ?  ::wacko::

----------


## Madvince

Si la guilde sera full (au moins 100 donc), il y aura de quoi faire si tout le monde fourni un pécul même faible au départ , non ?

----------


## Xolo

> Si la guilde sera full (au moins 100 donc), il y aura de quoi faire si tout le monde fourni un pécul même faible au départ , non ?


Par contre l'envoie par courrier risque d'être casse bonbons !  ::O: 

Il faudrait voir au niveau du coffre de guilde non ? Parce que bon si on envoie a Zepolak par exemple 5pa (c'est un exemple) X50/80/100 il passera sa vie a ouvrir des courriers !  :^_^: 

EDIT: Dorénavant le maximum pour une guilde c'est 500 membres je crois.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je pense que le mieux est d'améliorer la guilde le plus rapidement possible afin d'avoir le coffre de guilde. Ainsi chaque joueur qui le désire dépose ce qu'il veut à l'intérieur et les animateurs 3W piochent dedans au besoin. Ca permet de garder l'anonymat aussi bien de ceux qui donnent que ceux qui ne donnent pas.

Je pense qu'il vaut mieux que personne ne sente stigmatisé ou que les gens ne sentent pas obligés de donner (parce qu'il est hors de question d'obliger qui que ce soit à donner, même 1 pc). De toute façon, les gens sont plus généreux quand le geste vient d'eux que lorsqu'on leur demande.

Ce qu'il faut voir également c'est si on accélère les constructions (en les payant donc beaucoup plus cher en point d'influence) ou si on laisse le temps s'écouler normalement (sachant que certaines constructions peuvent aller jusqu'à 1 semaine)

----------


## Zepolak

> Par contre l'envoie par courrier risque d'être casse bonbons ! 
> 
> Il faudrait voir au niveau du coffre de guilde non ? Parce que bon si on envoie a Zepolak par exemple 5pa (c'est un exemple) X50/80/100 il passera sa vie a ouvrir des courriers !


J'ai du avoir 15 courriers de Xolo  ::trollface:: 
Et plusieurs autres canards m'envoyaient les sous 2pa par 2pa  ::): 

Le coffre de guilde, c'est une recherche, mais je pense que c'est une recherche qu'on pourra faire assez tôt. C'est une discussion qui sort du cadre PvP, mais je pense que les bonus PvP, on s'en balance un peu au début, autant privilégier le PvE et tout le reste au sein de la guilde (dont le coffre justement !).

Par contre, l'avantage du courrier, c'est qu'on le reçoit alors qu'on est face au PNJ auquel on achète l'amélioration !

NB : une guilde peut monter jusqu'à 500 membres. Je pense que les canards seront 100-130.

----------


## Xolo

> J'ai du avoir 15 courriers de Xolo 
> Et plusieurs autres canards m'envoyaient les sous 2pa par 2pa 
> 
> Le coffre de guilde, c'est une recherche, mais je pense que c'est une recherche qu'on pourra faire assez tôt. C'est une discussion qui sort du cadre PvP, mais je pense que les bonus PvP, on s'en balance un peu au début, autant privilégier le PvE et tout le reste au sein de la guilde (dont le coffre justement !).
> 
> Par contre, l'avantage du courrier, c'est qu'on le reçoit alors qu'on est face au PNJ auquel on achète l'amélioration !
> 
> NB : une guilde peut monter jusqu'à 500 membres. Je pense que les canards seront 100-130.


Ouais je voulais te pourrir ton WBT en fait !  ::ninja:: 

Ouais l'inconvénient du coffre c'est que tu dois faire le déplacement, contrairement au courrier...et  Arkane n'a pas tort non plus concernant l'anonymat, même si nous ne sommes pas des tyrans et celui qui donne peu ne sera pas pour autant mis de côté, c'est vrai que par courrier ça peut ressembler a un appel du genre "qui veut vraiment participer au bon fonctionnement de la guilde" même si ce n'est pas ça du tout.

Mais je crois que le mieux c'est que par courrier ce soit réservé en cas de fond manquant mais que l'on donne principalement via le coffre.

----------


## SetaSensei

> NB : une guilde peut monter jusqu'à 500 membres. Je pense que les canards seront 100-130.


Sauce ?  :tired:

----------


## Jingliat

> Sauce ?


testé en jeu

----------


## Ptit gras

Moi je ne suis pas un acharné du stuff, quand j'aurais mes équipements au max et tout jolis j'aurais besoin de plus rien niveau firc, donc je lacherais tout.

----------


## purEcontact

Faire un topac spécial PvP de GW2 sous prétexte qu'il y avait une shitstorm sur le sujet principal :

est-ce la meilleure idée ?

 ::trollface::

----------


## Chaud'Patate

Bah en plus en faisant du RvR, on peut se stuffer super facilement via le karma, donc bon.

----------


## silence

> Bah le problème reste qu'en régle générale, les gens se font rapidement une opinion sur peu de données et d'autant plus vite que la chose est négative.


C'est un mmo, il y aura toujours du monde à se faire une opinion négative, à raison ou non. Sans même parler d'esprit Cpc et de saut de falaise, la plus part des bons joueurs que je connais - de mon entourage ou rencontrés en ligne - sont tout à fait capables de comprendre que compétitif ou non il y a un moment ou il faut jouer, tout simplement. Je ne pense pas que Gc en veuille à Purple de faire son explo du McM ni que les Pu n'aient pas pris l'habitude de nous voir faire n'imp par moments et d'être tout ce qu'il y a de plus sérieux lorsque nécessaire, en tout cas pour les réguliers qui nous connaissent. Les autres, je m'en tamponne les adducteurs à coups de packs de vittel.
Après il fait comme il veut, je comprends sa position et j'espère seulement que l'on ne va pas retomber dans le genre d'embrouilles qu'il y a eu avec PurEcon.

Vivement ce we, que je puisse faire autre chose que parcourir rapidement les forums, ca me détendra.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Ah nan mais c'est juste que voilà, étant donné qu'Anet a décidé que les maps RvR faisaient partie de l'explo PvE, en ce moment je vais en RvR mais que pour explo. Du coup je participe pas spécialement aux bastons, j'écoute pas forcément les leads, ... Bref j'ai pas envie que mes actions là-bas en tant que "PvE boy" soient associées à CPC. Du coup je tag ma guilde de potes IRL, où on se contrefout de l'image.

Mais je reviendrai plus tard en RvR pour jouer réellement, parce que le peu que j'en vois à me balader sur les maps je trouve ça excellent, en fait.

----------


## Caf

> Je pense que c'est l'influence de l'affaire Banjo


Tu parle de la Grand Chasse en golem dans le territoire de quaggans ?  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> On ne va pas retomber dans le genre d'embrouilles qu'il y a eu avec l'homme dont on doit taire le nom.


Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

> Tu parle de la Grand Chasse en golem dans le territoire de quaggans ?


Avec les CDD autour qui regardent ébahis  ::ninja::

----------


## Say hello

> Tu parle de la Grand Chasse en golem dans le territoire de quaggans ?


Pas de quand il a pex en RvR avec un golem en étant lvl3 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Ou de l'entrainement au tp mesmer sur le roi Skritt ?  ::ninja::

----------


## silence

Chut, que va penser Zepo quand il découvrira tout ce que l'on peut faire en cachette.  ::ninja:: 




> Mais je reviendrai plus tard en RvR pour jouer réellement, parce que le peu que j'en vois à me balader sur les maps je trouve ça excellent, en fait.


Vous voyez qu'Anet a eu raison !  ::P: 
Je comprends la démarche mais j'avoue que ce ne serait pas la mienne à moins qu'on ne me le reproche effectivement au sein de la guilde.

----------


## Métalchantant

sur la présence américaine dans le ladder européen :

https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/foru...irst#post87805

----------


## Zepolak

> sur la présence américaine dans le ladder européen :
> 
> https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/foru...irst#post87805


Merci pour la veille. J'ai forwardé sur le forum GC. Ça a le mérite d'être très clair et d'arriver relativement tôt pour permettre à tous de rebondir.

À titre personnel, je ne suis strictement aucunement surpris (ni même déçu parce que je ne voyais pas d'autres alternatives).

Dans 2 mois quadn les ladders seront remplis pour moitié de EU & US des deux côtés de l'Atlantique, on aura ptêtre une fusion des ladders.

----------


## Say hello

Pfff la réponse et complètement à côté de la plaque : Le problème est la division en Ladder EU et NA, mais il répond en s'appuyant sur les histoires des tag serveurs..
Alors que les serveur EU sont pas tous taggé non plus.

Enfin je sais pas s'il a réellement compris la problématique. Ou si un N+1 lui a dit "non non, on s'en tape".

----------


## Zepolak

C'est une réponse de politicien (ou de community manager  ::ninja:: )
Mais je vois pas ce que tu peux faire de plus clair que cette phrase :




> Donc si on prend un compte 1) ci-dessus dans 2), la conclusion est que ce que vous appelez “problème” est une partie intégrante du jeu. Je vais même ajouter que c’est un aspect tellement dynamique (*relatif aux changements de serveur*) qu’il vous faut regarder ceci à une échelle plus “globale”.


Le truc que j'ai mis en gras me fait penser qu'il a au contraire très bien compris la problématique.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Pfff la réponse et complètement à côté de la plaque : Le problème est la division en Ladder EU et NA, mais il répond en s'appuyant sur les histoires des tag serveurs..
> Alors que les serveur EU sont pas tous taggé non plus.
> 
> Enfin je sais pas s'il a réellement compris la problématique. Ou si un N+1 lui a dit "non non, on s'en tape".


Je réalimenterais pas le débat, mais par rapport à ce que tu dis Say : +1

----------


## Zepolak

Bah nous on peut en débattre, c'est juste qu'on sait maintenant que c'est inutile, parce que pour une raison ou une autre (pourquoi pas celle de Say et du N+1), ils feront rien. C'est, disons, nouveau d'en avoir la certitude.

----------


## Say hello

> C'est une réponse de politicien (ou de community manager )
> Mais je vois pas ce que tu peux faire de plus clair que cette phrase :
> 
> 
> 
> Le truc que j'ai mis en gras me fait penser qu'il a au contraire très bien compris la problématique.


Ouai donc en fait faut considérer que le design du système de répartition de RvR a été conçu par un schizophrène..

---------- Post added at 22h24 ---------- Previous post was at 22h23 ----------

"Il y a 6 minutes" :



> Il y a 2 classements car les mondes dits “Nord-Américains” ne peuvent se battre que contre des mondes Nord-Américains, de même pour les mondes Européens.


Ouai.. foire à la contradiction.
On joue contre des fantômes en fait la nuit ?

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Ouai.. foire à la contradiction.
> On joue contre des fantômes en fait la nuit ?


Non mais autant on est d'accord qu'il y a un soucis avec les transferts, autant un classement unique est impossible si les serveurs d'une zone n'affrontent jamais les serveurs de l'autre zone. Ce serait comme si tu mélangeais le classement des hommes et des femmes au tennis. Ils ne s'affrontent jamais, tu ne peux donc pas établir de hiérarchie des uns par rapport aux autres. C'est juste que les deux classements utilisent le même système de calcul. C'est pas pour autant qu'un serveur NA avec un score de 2150,2 est forcément meilleur qu'un serveur EU avec un score de 2103,7.

Pour avoir un classement unifié il faudrait que les match-ups le soient aussi. Et là ça pose des problèmes techniques.

----------


## Métalchantant

> Non mais autant on est d'accord qu'il y a un soucis avec les transferts, autant un classement unique est impossible si les serveurs d'une zone n'affrontent jamais les serveurs de l'autre zone. Ce serait comme si tu mélangeais le classement des hommes et des femmes au tennis. Ils ne s'affrontent jamais, tu ne peux donc pas établir de hiérarchie des uns par rapport aux autres. C'est juste que les deux classements utilisent le même système de calcul.


La comparaison avec le tennis n'est pas si évidente. Amélie Mauresmo ou Serena Williams ont souvent affronté des femmes. D'ailleurs gilles Simon a aussi joué avec les hommes. ATP WTA, on s'y perd au final 8-)

Un sujet qui vient d'être lancé pour que les ladders fusionnent, avec réponse officielle sur l'impossibilité d'une fusion.
https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...rst#post673248

----------


## Ptit gras

Vu le lag qu'on se ramasse ou que l'on soit en jeu depuis que les américains sont là, leur excuse est fondée mais idiote.

----------


## Métalchantant

si la venue des américains est bien la raison du lag que l'on peut expérimenter depuis peu, c'est l'argument numéro 1 à faire valoir pour faire changer les choses.

----------


## Evene

> si la venue des américains est bien la raison du lag que l'on peut expérimenter depuis peu, c'est l'argument numéro 1 à faire valoir pour faire changer les choses.


C'est le point que j'ai soulevé https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...Servers/673447

----------


## Maximelene

Ca me paraît étrange que les joueurs américains fassent lagger le serveur. C'est illogique. Que eux laggent, okay (et dans ce cas c'est leur problème), mais depuis quand les joueurs font lagger le serveur ? Dans ce cas les joueurs ayant une connexion pourrie aussi sont responsables des lags.

----------


## Say hello

> Ca me paraît étrange que les joueurs américains fassent lagger le serveur. C'est illogique. Que eux laggent, okay (et dans ce cas c'est leur problème), mais depuis quand les joueurs font lagger le serveur ?


Bah.. si on en "croit" le gamedesign developper là, ce serait alors à cause des interactions requise entre les 2 Datacenters continentaux.
Et là où ça bug dans ce qu'il dit, c'est qu'il semble sous entendre qu'actuellement, les datacenter ne sont pas capables d'interaction directe l'un avec l'autre.

Alors que dans l'état actuel, un compte est hébergé par un datacenter à partir de sa création et selon la géoloc du joueur, et même si le joueurs migre de serveur, il passera encore par ce datacenter selon sa géoloc. (à moins qu'ils n'aient de nouveau changé cette gestion des comptes)


Quoi qu'il en soit, je pense qu'il est l'heure de sortir le popcorn et d'attendre l'impact entre la communauté et les intervenants d'Anet.

----------


## purEcontact

La joie de ce thread c'est de voir tout les mecs qui font du RvR de manière "intensive" se plaindre parce qu'ils se prennent un bon gros retour de bâton.
Il y a eu tellement de trolls sur le fait que VS utilisait des canadiens en nightcapping que les autres serveurs se sont démerder pour rameuter des joueurs nord américains.
Manque de bol, le nombre d'américains qui débarquent en 3W est supérieur au nombre de canadiens qu'il y avait sur VS.

Bref, cherchez pas d'excuses dans le lag, le manque d'organisation ou whatever : le 3W est passé en mondial et il va falloir récupérer des joueurs outre-atlantique si vous voulez rester compétitifs.

----------


## Nessou



----------


## Evene

purEcontact ou comment se faire troller sa communauté de l'intérieur.

Le nightcapping c'était évident dès la première beta du WvW, et ce qui va se passer c'est pas que tout le monde va recruter, je vois mal des communautés US s'installer durablement chez les FR, ça serait bien la première fois dans un MMO, mais qu'il va y avoir du gros mouvement de joueurs qui se lassent et qui laissent tomber et des gros mouvement de classement WvW, et puis ça va patcher sur le tard avec des gros changements je sais pas trop comment qui relanceront le tout dans une autre direction. Bref beaucoup de gros.

----------


## Say hello

> Bref, cherchez pas d'excuses dans le lag, le manque d'organisation ou whatever : le 3W est passé en mondial et il va falloir récupérer des joueurs outre-atlantique si vous voulez rester compétitifs.



Ah tiens, t'es pas passé sur le forum d'alliance récemment.  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

J'ai moi aussi, participé...  :tired: 

https://forum-fr.guildwars2.com/foru...ge/2#post87910

---------- Post added at 03h45 ---------- Previous post was at 03h41 ----------




> purEcontact ou comment se faire troller sa communauté de l'intérieur.
> 
> Le nightcapping c'était évident dès la première beta du WvW, et ce qui va se passer c'est pas que tout le monde va recruter, je vois mal des communautés US s'installer durablement chez les FR, ça serait bien la première fois dans un MMO, mais qu'il va y avoir du gros mouvement de joueurs qui se lassent et qui laissent tomber et des gros mouvement de classement WvW, et puis ça va patcher sur le tard avec des gros changements je sais pas trop comment qui relanceront le tout dans une autre direction. Bref beaucoup de gros.


Vraiment, mais alors même énormément, trop gros !
Et bien évidemment ça passera pas.  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 03h47 ---------- Previous post was at 03h45 ----------

Sinon voici un autre tread plutôt marrant.  ::o: 

http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showth...8#post25167868

----------


## joban

GROS DEFONCAGE DE CUL

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> GROS DEFONCAGE DE PORTES
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d49...83109b9972.jpg


Fixed.  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

OMG alliance Pa-Deso, faut se plaindre sur JoL là !  ::trollface::

----------


## Métalchantant

> On risque surement d'avoir le retour d'Elona en D1 d'ici pas trop longtemps. Faudra être bons


Je vois plutôt les Espagnols monter la semaine prochaine. Leur couverture de nuit semble très importante (Amérique du nord avec les mexicains, sans doute, et quelques pays d'Amérique du sud, sans doute, j'ai même entendu parler de Brésiliens qui seraient venu se greffer à ce serveur hispanique), et bien qu'ils soient dominés le reste du temps, ils font une remontée de fin de semaine assez conséquente et vont probablement remporter le match sur le fil, tout de même.

----------


## Ptit gras

Y'a grève générale en fait, donc c'est un peu comme si c'était les vacances chez eux.

----------


## Evene

> Y'a grève générale en fait, donc c'est un peu comme si c'était les vacances chez eux.


Faudra penser à réutiliser cet élément de communication le jour où il faudra les troll xD

----------


## Charmide

Le patch est tombé.




> Dancing Dagger: This skill’s damage has been reduced by 50%.


 ::(:

----------


## HristHelheim

C'est assez fou, en une nuit, ils avaient rattrapé les 10000 points d'avance que nous avions sur eux (PA) et mis 20000 dans le nez d'Elona (qui eux même avaient 20000 sur nous)  ::o: 
Ça fait mal!

Mais après en dehors de leur nombre, ils sont franchement mauvais, le seul plaisir contre eux c'est les sacs que l'on ramasse  :tired: 

---------- Post added at 00h11 ---------- Previous post was at 00h04 ----------




> Le patch est tombé.


Violent!

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Le patch est tombé.


Juste normal, ajouté à ça les sorts de soins limités à 5 cibles donc fin de la strat tortue, c'est un bon patch 3W.  :;):

----------


## Charmide

Les dégâts de la tornade étaient pas énormes en fait. Je me sers de ça quasiment que pour la survie au final. 

A l'inverse, le nerf du 2 de l'arc court (le projectile d'arc qui peut se splitter en 3) est logique: c'était spammable et ça faisait énormément de dégâts.

----------


## Say hello

Hmm la tornade en plus il fallait le faire sur un pack pour que ça soit efficace vu que la majorité des dégâts se faisaient par rebond.
Maintenant ça va être nettement moins intimidant..
Et les autres skill élites du voleur.. hahem..  ::ninja:: 


Par contre j'ai pas encore mesuré le nerf de la compétence 2 de l'arc court, mais j'espère qu'il est pas du même ordre parce que c'est limite l'attaque principale vu l'efficacité restreinte des autres compétence (l'auto-attaque vaut moins que le 4 du double dague, la zone de poison c'est très limité, et on attaquera pas avec le 5)  :tired:

----------


## Charmide

C'est du -15%, mais en fait ils précisent "PvP only" et certains disent qu'en fait, ça ne s'applique ni au W3 ni au PvE. A voir. 
Mais je suis d'accord sinon. C'est vraiment la seule AoE qu'on a en pratique.

Un truc qui va être marrant en W3:



> Scorpion Wire: This skill’s range has been increased to 1200.


C'est le grapin qui te permet de pull quelqu'un, notamment qui est en haut de ses remparts. Je sais pas à combien la portée était avant, mais c'était bien trop peu, maintenant va falloir que je lui trouve une place sur ma barre.

Oh, et pour l'élite, je pense passer définitivement en guilde des voleurs. Les deux Voleur [CPC] font très très mal et sont vachement utiles en monocibles. En plus d'avoir un grapin à eux qui donne des résultats marrants parfois  ::): 
Sous réserve que j'arrive à me passer du tourbillon pour la stabilité.

----------


## Say hello

En monocible ouai, ou pour faire pression sur un petit groupe, d'ailleurs ça peut même te sauver la vie en roaming.
Par contre en défense et attaque de fort, ou lors d'un affrontement entre 2 grosses masses de joueurs, c'est mort, ils meurent très très vite.

----------


## Charmide

Ça doit dépendre de la façon dont on joue, mais je trouve assez souvent des occasions de les balancer, même en gros comité. 
Après, je switch constamment d'élite à la volée selon ce que je fais. Effectivement, la guilde c'est plus orienté roaming.

Pour continuer sur les trucs qui vont changer beaucoup de choses en W3. Dans la famille mesmer, j'appelle:




> -Portal: This skill’s recharge has been increased to 90 seconds.
> -Illusionary Duelist, Phantasmal Swordsman, Phantasmal Mage, Phantasmal Defender, Phantasmal Disenchanter, Phantasmal Rogue, Phantasmal Warlock, Illusionary Mariner, Illusionary Whaler, Phantasmal Berserker, and Phantasmal Warden: These skills must now be cast in line-of-sight of the target. These skills now behave as normal attacks that the mesmer must connect in order to summon the phantasm, and they will fail if the mesmer is blind or the ability is cast on an invulnerable target.


Le nerf du portail, un peu plus en carton par rapport à ce qu'on aurait pu attendre. 90s de CD. C'était 60s avant. Bon. 

La deuxième modif, c'est la fin de la tactique génialissime sublimée par nos amis les RUIN, à savoir le défonçage d'armes de siège défensives à l'aide de fantasmes (notamment le berserker). Désormais, il faut une ligne de vue, ce qui change considérablement les choses. Fini notamment la destructions des catapultes derrière les portes.

Et un truc qui vaut le coup d'être rappelé :




> les sorts de soins limités à 5 cibles donc fin de la strat tortue


Je me marre d'avance à l'idée de voir les Nugs et les GF essayer de réapprendre le W3  :^_^: 

Sans connaître les builds W3 de toutes les classes du jeu, je ne crois pas que quoique ce soit d'autre niveau modifications de classe ait un impact vachement élevé sur les gros combats. 

Et les deux seuls endroits où "WvW" est mentionné dans le patchnote (lololol):




> The drop rarity of Rare and Exotic weapons from certain places in the world (champions, veterans, and players in WvW)


On lootera bien plus de jaunes et d'oranges en W3. Génial, non?




> You can no longer view opponents’ account names through reporting in WvW.


Impossible de récupérer le nom du compte des adversaires en essayant de les reporter et donc de les whisper après. Dommage, j'avais eu des conversations fort sympathiques comme ça. 

Pour finir:



> Fixed a bug that caused many piercing, boomerang, and bouncing projectiles (those that hit more than 1 target) to continually increase in damage the more targets they hit.


Quelque chose me dit que ce truc là, c'est une des raisons pour laquelle les gens gueulaient sur la tornade du voleur.

----------


## joban

> On lootera bien plus de jaunes et d'oranges en W3. Génial, non?


Bah oui genial!!!!!!! 
*GRANDE CHASSE*

----------


## Zepolak

> Bah oui genial!!!!!!! 
> *GRANDE CHASSE*


Non.

----------


## Charmide

De toute façon la tournure est ambiguë, mais au mieux, ça marche que sur les champions, légendaires et joueurs du W3; au pire que sur les joueurs. 

Donc ta grand chasse, faudra la faire sur les superviseurs  ::trollface::

----------


## Alchimist

> Grenades 
> La vitesse de projection de toutes les grenades a été augmentée de 10-15 %.
> Grenade : les dégâts de cette compétence ont été réduits de 10 % en JcJ uniquement.
> Grenade à shrapnel : les dégâts de cette compétence ont été réduits de 15 % en JcJ uniquement.
> Grenade givrante : les dégâts de cette compétence ont été réduits de 10 % en JcJ uniquement.
> Barrage de grenades : les dégâts de cette compétence ont été réduits de 10 % en JcJ uniquement. En outre, elle fonctionne désormais correctement sous l’eau avec l’Aptitude aux explosifs du grenadier.


Mise à part toutes les nouveautés du dernier patch note, on peut voir qu’il y a les premiers équilibrages uniquement pris en compte dans le sPvP.
Bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui se plaignaient que telle classe, compétence, était plus forte en sPvP qu’en PvE.

----------


## Skiant

> Non.


T'es pas fnu !

----------


## Dar

> Je vois plutôt les Espagnols monter la semaine prochaine. Leur couverture de nuit semble très importante (Amérique du nord avec les mexicains, sans doute, et quelques pays d'Amérique du sud, sans doute, j'ai même entendu parler de Brésiliens qui seraient venu se greffer à ce serveur hispanique), et bien qu'ils soient dominés le reste du temps, ils font une remontée de fin de semaine assez conséquente et vont probablement remporter le match sur le fil, tout de même.


Baie de Baruch ?

Je crois que tous mmo, jeux PvP confondus; c'est les pires joueurs que j'ai jamais vu. Même les bots jouent mieux. J'ai fait 2 h de RvR la semaine où ils étaient avec RA j'ai fait 180 insignes.
On était 5 et on les farmait par groupe de 20 comme des plots. J'avais jamais vu ça; un truc de fou. Mauvais à ce point je ne vois pas.

Par contre oué ça bus en masse H24 mais dés qu'ils sont à moins de 4vs1 ils implosent face à n'importe qui de pas trop manchot.

----------


## Charmide

Leur courbe de score est pire que celle made in ruin. Tu vois clairement quand ils gagnent leur point et surtout comment ça leur permet de passer devant les autres, malgré le fait qu'ils en gagnent pas du tout le reste du temps  ::(: 

Me paraissent encore un peu loin en rating pour rentrer en D1 dès la semaine prochaine par contre.
EDITPrécision: je veux dire la semaine d'encore après le prochain reset et la prochaine semaine.

----------


## Métalchantant

> Baie de Baruch ?
> 
> Je crois que tous mmo, jeux PvP confondus; c'est les pires joueurs que j'ai jamais vu. Même les bots jouent mieux. J'ai fait 2 h de RvR la semaine où ils étaient avec RA j'ai fait 180 insignes.
> On était 5 et on les farmait par groupe de 20 comme des plots. J'avais jamais vu ça; un truc de fou. Mauvais à ce point je ne vois pas.
> 
> Par contre oué ça bus en masse H24 mais dés qu'ils sont à moins de 4vs1 ils implosent face à n'importe qui de pas trop manchot.


Quel est leur niveau de jeu ? j'en sais rien. J'ai lu ici ou là français ou allemand dans le texte, dire que le niveau était bas, effectivement. Mais comme le dit le commander William T.Riker, ils jouent à la Ruin, avec des sombreros et de la téquila. 

Etant donné qu'ils sont les seuls à ne pas être encore monter en D1 dans le lot, ils vont être les plus motivés. ça ne changera pas grand chose à notre prochain match contre Blacktide. ils nous faut un troisième serveur.

----------


## Vaaahn

De toute façon, D1 et D2 ça sera le status quo pour ce soir, la D2 se tient dans un mouchoir de poche et est trop loin de la D1.
Par contre pour le reset suivant : descente de Déso en D2, où s'arrêtera la chute de PA, montée en puissance surprise des espagnols de Baruch?
Le top ladder EU à encore des suprises à nous réserver  ::trollface:: 

Pendant ce temps là, dans le top ladder US : les serveurs couvrant plusieurs timezones (acquis depuis longtemps) sont aux commandes de la D1 et un certain équilibre se met en place. Sauf rupture d'alliance (cf. Henge of Denravi qui se retrouve 14/24 ...) pour changer un peu leur paysage ... doivent se faire chier. C'est l'industrie du pop corn qui doit être en berne  ::trollface::

----------


## Métalchantant

C'est SoS qui monte. ça sonne un peu français SoS. C'est dommage, si vous voyez ce que je peux sous entendre  ::blink::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> *GRANDE CHASSE*


Grand Chasse. Noob.
Le nerf de soin vaut aussi pour les élementalistes ? En PvE ? Soigner 5 personnes, c'est ... CEYNUL !  ::o:

----------


## Charmide

Remercions d'ailleurs Zepo d'avoir exprimé son désaccord avec l'orthographe incorrect du terme "Grand Chasse" tel qu'utilisé par Banjo  ::trollface:: 

Les elems, c'était principalement eux la source des soins de zone dans la "tactique" visée par cette MAJ, je pense. Alors ouais, si tu t'es pas fait enchaîner par un bus de Nug en W3 c'est un peu incompréhensible.. Mais soigner 40 personnes en même temps, c'est nul aussi §§

Ils ont commencé à faire de l'équilibrage sPvP only, on peut espérer qu'un jour ils nous fasse un environnement équilibré de jeu en W3 sans toucher au PvE.

EDIT: Je trouve que le "Currently" dans cette réponse de dev laisse sous-entendre ça.

----------


## Say hello

La pluie et le geyser de l'élem vont soudain vachement moins être utilisés, my 2 cents.

----------


## Zepolak

On avait encore un score de revenu supérieur à 200 à 6:00. Ce qui manque vraiment, c'est un troisième adversaire dont le score ne soit pas 0 pour équilibrer tout ça !

----------


## kierian

> On avait encore un score de revenu supérieur à 200 à 6:00. Ce qui manque vraiment, c'est un troisième adversaire dont le score ne soit pas 0 pour équilibrer tout ça !


En même temps, pour cette semaine, y'a rien à équilibrer de toute façon j'ai l'impression...
Je veux dire, BT sera obligatoirement premier, et il est de l'ordre de l'impensable que déso soit autre chose que troisième, à partir de là, autre qu'à faire partie du noyau dur de joueurs RvR, je ne vois vraiment aucun intérêt au match.
Autant en profiter pour passer la semaine tranquillou en attendant que deso gicle, et que AS (ou un autre) revienne non, histoire d'être en forme pour le prochain matchup qui aura peut-être un peu plus d'enjeu ?

----------


## Zepolak

> En même temps, pour cette semaine, y'a rien à équilibrer de toute façon j'ai l'impression...
> Je veux dire, BT sera obligatoirement premier, et il est de l'ordre de l'impensable que déso soit autre chose que troisième, à partir de là, autre qu'à faire partie du noyau dur de joueurs RvR, je ne vois vraiment aucun intérêt au match.
> Autant en profiter pour passer la semaine tranquillou en attendant que deso gicle, et que AS (ou un autre) revienne non, histoire d'être en forme pour le prochain matchup qui aura peut-être un peu plus d'enjeu ?


Je ne peux pas dire que je ne comprends pas ton point de vue  ::):

----------


## kierian

> Je ne peux pas dire que je ne comprends pas ton point de vue


Ahaha, je suis pas clair donc !  ::P: 

Je veux dire, d'un point de vue de joueur occasionnel de RvR, je ne vois aucun intérêt à venir jouer cette semaine.
Vous étiez second dès le reset, et... vous allez le rester jusqu'au suivant.
Pour un péquin moyen comme moi, y'a zéro enjeu cette semaine, et vu qu'en RvR, y'a déjà zéro récompense (karma useless, xp qu'on fait très bien ailleurs, po qu'on réinvestit direct dans les engins de siege...), bah, j'attend la semaine prochaine en espérant qu'un serveur monte pour qu'il y ait un intérêt quelconque à jouer.

----------


## Amoilesmobs



----------


## Maximelene

> Je ne peux pas dire que je ne comprends pas ton point de vue





> Ahaha, je suis pas clair donc !


Ah, la double négation, le meilleur moyen d’embrouiller les gens  ::P: 

Mais effectivement, les résultats cette semaine semblent courus d'avance, c'est un peu dommage  ::(:

----------


## Odrhann

Bon, messieurs, je prépare votre tambouille de guerre.

Pour le moment, on a spontanément décidé de placer les plats 80 dans la caisse de guilde, celle verrouillée oui, ce qui implique des choses bien tristes pour nos amours de leaders 3W.

A l'heure actuelle, il y a :

100*Plate[s] of Orrian Steak Frittes
55*Plate[s] of Fire Flank Steak
9*Plate[s] of Truffle Steak

Je m'efforce produire, mais j'ai des ressources extrêmement limitées. 1 PO et des poussières, et la guilde c'est pire  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Je propose un bouffothon, ou le principe sera de mettre en commun les ressource de bouffe rare pour notre cuisto de guilde (surtout les truffes Oriennes visiblement), mais aussi les autres dont il pourrai avoir besoin (tu nous fait une liste des ingrédients de base?)

----------


## Korbeil

Ce nom porte à confusion  ::o: 

(enfin tu me diras, le tomatothon était pas mal dans le genre aussi  ::P: )

----------


## Zepolak

> Bon, messieurs, je prépare votre tambouille de guerre.
> 
> Pour le moment, on a spontanément décidé de placer les plats 80 dans la caisse de guilde, celle verrouillée oui, ce qui implique des choses bien tristes pour nos amours de leaders 3W.
> 
> A l'heure actuelle, il y a :
> 
> 100*Plate[s] of Orrian Steak Frittes
> 55*Plate[s] of Fire Flank Steak
> 9*Plate[s] of Truffle Steak
> ...


 ::o:  
On file des thune à Odrhann ! (Euh... Elles pourraient pas pousser sur les arbres les thunes parce que...)




> Je dois dire avoir été un peu déçu, j'ai à plusieuses reprises demandé sur le chat équipe lors de mon arrivée aux *champs de bataille eternels* ou il fallait aller,je n'ai eu aucune réponse,j'ai alors décidé de suivre le personnage qui est indiqué en bleu sur la mini-map.


Le message de Dar est plein de justice.

Cependant, il y a un autre mot de Nzy (je crois) qui est assez vrai : les gens sur les champs de batailles, c'est les Parisiens du RvR.

C'est la seule carte où il y a certitude qu'au moins un leader méprisant fait ses ravages. Et c'est aussi certain que c'est une carte qui regroupe les plus "jeunes" des joueurs de Vizunah. Ils sont vraiment pas mauvais, mais au niveau de l'attitude, c'est pas forcément celle qu'on cherche à cultiver sur Vizunah  ::): 




> Je propose un bouffothon, ou le principe sera de mettre en commun les ressource de bouffe rare pour notre cuisto de guilde (surtout les truffes Oriennes visiblement), mais aussi les autres dont il pourrai avoir besoin (tu nous fait une liste des ingrédients de base?)


Clair ! Faut que tu balances la liste des ingrédients dont tu as besoin & je pense qu'on sera plusieurs à t'envoyer ça !

----------


## Vaaahn

> 100*Plate[s] of Orrian Steak Frittes


Steack frites  ::|:  en tout cas on te desservira pas le grade de "Joel Robuchon" chez les Canards.
Et pourquoi pas des Burgers aux Epinards pendant qu'on y est?  :Gerbe:

----------


## Ptit gras

Il me semble avoir fait un post qui disait que la bouffe était plus rentable sous forme de plateau dès que 8 joueurs ou plus se servent dedans. 
La bouffe individuelle c'est selon moi la responsabilité de chacun.

----------


## Odrhann

> Steack frites  en tout cas on te desservira pas le grade de "Joel Robuchon" chez les Canards.:


Les Devs n'ont aucune inventivité, j'y suis pour rien  ::(: 


Bon, je commence à regarder les ingrédients les plus difficiles à rassembler, et ça fait un paquet de thunes en vérité.

La vanille, par exemple. (Voici l'HV)

Je vais poster sur le topic dédié.

----------


## Troma

http://www.grandcross.fr/un-seul-but...anime-vizunah/ il faut tenir, vaillants CPC de Vizunah !

----------


## kierian

> Il me semble avoir fait un post qui disait que la bouffe était plus rentable sous forme de plateau dès que 8 joueurs ou plus se servent dedans. 
> La bouffe individuelle c'est selon moi la responsabilité de chacun.


Ce thread est tombé dans les limbes du forum, mais vous pouvez toujours le /up, peut-être que depuis d'autres canards peuvent vous faire des plateaux différents de ceux déjà proposés.

----------


## Zepolak

> Ce thread est tombé dans les limbes du forum, mais vous pouvez toujours le /up, peut-être que depuis d'autres canards peuvent vous faire des plateaux différents de ceux déjà proposés.


Allez sur ce thread-là.
Par contre, c'est parce que c'est pour la guilde qu'il faut fabriquer des trucs abusivement chers (genre les gousses de vanille, ça me fait hausser le sourcil  ::):  ).

----------


## olih

> Allez sur ce thread-là.
> Par contre, c'est parce que c'est pour la guilde qu'il faut fabriquer des trucs abusivement chers (genre les gousses de vanille, ça me fait hausser le sourcil  ).


Les gousses de vanilles sont à la base de pas mal de recettes 400 (et pas que 400).
En fait, c'est un ingrédient de base permettant de fabriquer pas mal de truc dont les célèbres barres aux baies d'omnom pour le farm de pognon (+%or +%mf).
Au départ, ça s'achetait en pack de 25 avec du karma mais ça a été nerfé et depuis c'est uniquement de la récolte (metrica/caledon/brisban/mont maelstrom).

----------


## Dar

> Par contre, c'est parce que c'est pour la guilde qu'il faut fabriquer des trucs abusivement chers (genre les gousses de vanille, ça me fait hausser le sourcil  ).


J'y connais queud mais en général les versions juste inférieures à la max coutent un bras de moins pour genre 1% de stat en moins. Faut voir au cas par cas.

----------


## Ptit gras

Les taunt JoL sont fantastiques. Apparemment LNM & co nous pensaient au niveau des grosses structures de GC, du coup ils se permettent de nous troll tavu  ::trollface::

----------


## Evene

Pour fêter la branlée qu'on a mis à PA, célébrons, par un hommage à des mes amours, les canards :

----------


## Shei

Vizunah est dans la place !  ::ninja::

----------


## Vroum

Si avec ça on est pas craint de nos ennemis  ::ninja:: 

Super la vidéo en tout cas.

----------


## Zepolak

Mais elle est géniale la vidéo d'Erendis !!!!!
 ::wub:: 
(J'aime beaucoup les choix de musique !)
Les Coincoins...  ::wub::

----------


## Evene

J'avoue que "La rue ketanou" avec les paroles alors qu'on saute et qu'on est au bord de l'eau ça m'a fait assez trippé quand j'ai trouvé ça. Et "Tainted love" ça en dit beaucoup sur les liens entre canards  ::P:

----------


## Caf

Hahaha allez y faire un tour vous allez vous marrer. Dernière news, celle du 01 décembre : "Les joies du McM" http://www.grandcross.fr/

----------


## Ananas

Putain les barres de rire  :^_^:

----------


## Ptit gras

Je viens de voir la nouvelle vidéo de RG : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy9Zd4zkj1w

C'est assez instructif.
Déjà le lead sous vocal est un malade mental.
Ensuite tout le monde est sous huile + bouffe.
Et ça bouge bien packé.

Va pour les banalités que tout le monde connait et que n'importe qui peut appliquer à sa guilde.

En regardant un peu plus en profondeur (on va éviter de parler du guerrier qui tape plus fort que moi avec 1000 armure de plus et 10k hp en bonus) :

- Dès l'impact toute l'équipe a stabilité. C'est pas vraiment nouveau mais c'est important. Toutes les classes ont accès à de la stabilité perso : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Stability Certaines doivent se servir d'un élite mais bon...c'est l'jeu ma pov' Lucette.
Le gardien est le meilleur moyen de donner de la stabilité à ses collègues.

- Aucun engage sans timewarp.

- Dès que la phase d'impact est terminée, à savoir plus/peu de stab, plus de timewarp, renvoi de projectile, buff quelconque temporaire, etc il y a en général un repack fait "à la va vite" pour ceux qui peuvent pour une deuxième charge.

- Les Rg se suivent packés même pendant le combat. Ce qui peut vous paraître pas évident sur la vidéo ici, puisqu'on suit un frontliner, mais il a un cortège derrière lui. En gros ça tape devant en mode sonar et c'est surement bien plus faible à l'arrière et sur les côtés. Sur PA ils exploitent déjà ça avec du flanking (d'après les dires MoS/LNM), et du coup RG s'adapte. On voit que la frontline fait quelques mouvements tournants dans la masse pour chopper un peut tout ce qui tape de côté.

- Étonnement la frontline qui rush dans les pattes de tout le monde prend peu de dégâts. En clair un bus ça marche toujours pareil : on AoE à distance entre la portée moyenne et max possible. Du coup l'endroit le plus tranquille pour survivre c'est au milieu de l'ennemi. Je suppose qu'on a les mêmes "défauts" que PA montre sur cette vidéo, et j'en suis certain.

- Un bus ça joue à l'AoE mastoc, j'ai déjà entendu parler d'essayer une tactique "éparpillés", à mon avis ça vaut le coup d'essayer. Si l'AoE est limité à 5 personnes max mais qu'elle n'en touche que deux on est encore gagnants. La portée des buffs alliés est en principe supérieure à la taille des AoE ennemies.


Je pense qu'il y a beaucoup d'autres choses à dire sur la vidéo, j'ai fait une analyse rapide.
Maintenant pour moi ça soulève des questions : Est-ce que chez les canards on est près à s'entrainer un peu "sérieux" pour devenir plus efficaces en tant que petit comité de 10/15 personnes ? Est ce que les gens restants en 3W ne sont pas uniquement les canards qui veulent s'impliquer davantage ?

Le bon vieux débat mentalité cpc en somme  ::):

----------


## Kayato

Après il faut savoir que les RG ils font mal en fight, mais ils sont inutiles pour leur serveur car il ne cap rien.

----------


## Ptit gras

Faire repartir au spawn un nombre X de personnes au moment ou on le souhaite c'est tout sauf inutile. Nug/GF/RG sont sensiblement sur la même tactique et leur serveur nous la colle sévère en journée/nuit/matin/prime quand ils s'énervent. La semaine dernière ils étaient en pause pipi  :;): 
Leur bus PU à l'occasion de faire du PvD même en prime grâce à RG et consorts.

----------


## Kayato

A non mais ils sont utiles, mais beaucoup moins que des gens qui vont attaquer des structures. Moi j'aime bien me perfectionner, mais leur stratégie de jeu n'est absolument pas ce que l'on doit viser pour moi (par contre les tactiques/placement pour nos fights on peut en prendre de la graine). Le seul truc qui propulse BT en tête c'est leur effectif h24, et en aucun les RG qui jouent en prime.

----------


## Skiant

Euh pour info, les deux skills élite de nécro qui "donnent stabilité" sont en fait des transformations qui remplacent totalement tes compés 1-9 par des trucs bien moins utiles. Donc dire que tout le monde doit avoir stabilité perso, c'est de la bonne blague.

----------


## Ptit gras

J'ai pas spécialement envie de me transformer en RG, mais on peut reconnaitre qu'on est pas au top de l'efficacité (à moins que ça ait changé pendant mon absence ?  ::P:  ) et que par conséquent, les populations canardiennes diminuant, il ne reste peut être désormais que des joueurs qui ont envie de s'y mettre un peu plus sérieusement  ::): 

A Skiant : tout comme le tourbilol de voleur donne la stabilité, tout comme l'elixir de l'ingé est aléatoire, etc. C'est pour ça que dieu à inventé le gardien !

----------


## Myron

> Euh pour info, les deux skills élite de nécro qui "donnent stabilité" sont en fait des transformations qui remplacent totalement tes compés 1-9 par des trucs bien moins utiles. Donc dire que tout le monde doit avoir stabilité perso, c'est de la bonne blague.


C'est clair en plus en forme de liche le cast de plusieurs sorts nous immobilise. Très pratique quand on avance en bus.
Le nécro est clairement plus défensif je trouve.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Maintenant pour moi ça soulève des questions : Est-ce que chez les canards on est près à s'entrainer un peu "sérieux" pour devenir plus efficaces en tant que petit comité de 10/15 personnes ? Est ce que les gens restants en 3W ne sont pas uniquement les canards qui veulent s'impliquer davantage ?


Là tu parles des 5 (les bons jours) CPC présents en RvR le soir?  ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide

Déjà je pense pas qu'ils aient beaucoup de nécros ( ::trollface:: ) , mais en plus faut se dire que la stabilité, ça sert surtout lors de l'IMPACT, soit pas pour la phase de (vrai) combat.

----------


## Ptit gras

A vrai dire sur leur compo je pense qu'il y un bon mélange de Guerriers/Gardiens/Envout/Elem. Le reste me paraît moins représenté voir anecdotique.

----------


## purEcontact

C'est bien mon enfant, répands la parole de la discorde !
WATCH THEM BURN !! 



Les files sont buggés depuis le lancement du jeu, le ressenti d'un joueur qui fout les pieds une fois par an en RvR est aussi valable que celui qui y rentre tout les jours puisqu'un ressenti est -par définition- personnel.

Pour Leetchi, la généralité de ses tentatives se solde par une réussite quand elle remplit un certains nombre de conditions.
Personnellement, la généralité de mes tentatives se solde par un échec quand j'ai une savonnette dans le cul et le vent dans le dos.

Ça sert à rien de relancer un débat qu'on a déjà eu il y a 3 mois, la conclusion a déjà été faite : on a pas accès au code du jeu donc on ne sait pas ce qui rentre en compte.

Au passage, si vous sentez que vous avez envie de lancer un fion : attendez que la période des fêtes soit terminée, les esprits seront plus calme et les pulls de troll à coup de chatons seront plus clair.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Au passage, si vous sentez que vous avez envie de lancer un fion : attendez que la période des fêtes soit terminée, les esprits seront plus calme et les pulls de troll à coup de chatons seront plus clair.


En cette période de fêtes, de joie et de félicité, je me permets de répondre à l'appel de Pure.
Je vous propose donc de, non lancer, mais manger un fion bien de chez moi!

Sur ce, bonne année et bon rétablissement estomacal et foiesque!

----------


## Skiant

Pour les commandeurs CPC et de façon globale, quelques remarques pour tous ceux qui s'investissent en W3, deux petits rappels, dont un pas si petit que ça : si le W3 est votre grande passion, n'oubliez pas que ce n'est pas forcément le cas de tout le monde, et qu'avec un peu d'efforts, vous pouvez quand même faire faire de grandes choses à ces gens-là aussi.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je me permets de passer une alerte, c'est bien tendu le 3W en ce moment et on galère. On peut garder notre première place au général mais il faudra s'arracher.
Si jamais vous avez un peu de temps la nuit, le matin, l'aprem ou en soirée n'hésitez pas à rejoindre les cartes. Les commandants ont besoin de vous, venez sur mumble cpc ou ts Vizu.
C'est jusqu'à vendredi qu'il faut se déchirer, après les allemands "devraient" replonger doucement.

----------


## Tanaarth



----------


## Caf

C'est le come back des groupes CPC orga des ce soir.  :Cigare:

----------


## Tynril

Quelques news d'Habib Loew sur le culling et leur travail sur ce problème : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...42#post6227242

----------


## Arkane Derian

On est vendredi ! Et le vendredi, c'est reset ! 

Viendez vomir vos restes de dindes faisandés et d'alcool frelaté sur les marins au repos et les minotaures échappés de Bief !

----------


## Hem

Merde j'ai loupé le reset !
J'espère que vous avez réussi à vous en sortir sans moi. ::wacko::

----------


## Zepolak

Aldrasha, elle lance des malédictions. C'est une sorcière.

----------


## ivanoff

voila ce qui se passe quand il y un rassemblement de 8 commanders à 6h du matin au reset  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

Vizu is back  ::lol::

----------


## Skiant

Putain, féloches pour le score, quand j'ai quitté vers 3h c'était loin d'être gagné.

----------


## Aldrasha

> Aldrasha, elle lance des malédictions. C'est une sorcière.


Non je suis précog, c'est super dur à vivre au jour le jour.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Sauf si tu connais aussi les numéros du loto.
Précognitive, c'est pas le nouveau mot pour sorcière de toute façon ? :x

----------


## purEcontact

Je comprends mieux pourquoi Aldra joue au clic.



 ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Hahaha, pas mal

----------


## Zepolak

> Non je suis précog, c'est super dur à vivre au jour le jour.


Sauf que j'étais vraiment fatigué c'était pas des cracks. Résultat : je viens de me lever. Encore une semaine de merde en perspective  :tired: 

Mais bon, participer au truc à 6h, c'était assez particulier. Exemple : contrer le mec qui se faisait nos camps (ils s'en était fait 4 dont un full upgrade) tout seul. Genre à ce niveau-là, tu la sens ton influence personnelle. Pareil quand tu est en groupe de 5 CPC à faire un machin genre une tour ou un mur.

----------


## Caf

Ouais Zepo il veut poser des cata en fufu tout le temps, bientôt il va poser des golems à tout va pour ninja garni par la porte aqua à 4.

----------


## mikelion

Un petit article sur les tours en McM :
http://www.fureur.org/forums/showthread.php?t=43972

----------


## Ptit gras

Le lien de traître à sa patrie !

----------


## Zepolak

Il est pas mal son article.  ::):

----------


## Korbeil

http://www.grandcross.fr/forum/strat...2925/#msg12925

^
GOGO

----------


## Caf

> http://www.grandcross.fr/forum/strat...2925/#msg12925
> 
> ^
> GOGO




 ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ogorichore.jpg




(ce gif est un échec, mais j'ai rien trouvé de mieux dans le thème  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Zepolak

Faudrait que quelqu'un d'autre ramène un omega ce soir. Et 1-2 alphas aussi.

----------


## silence

Sérieux ? Parce que j'ai 7 alphas sur moi mais ca peut se transformer si vous pensez un Omega utile - j'ai toujours rêvé d'en conduire un.

----------


## Skiant

J'ai un Alpha qui traîne quelque part, si j'arrive à entrer ce soir 

Spoiler Alert! 


(comme dirait le jeune marié)

 j'en fait don à la guilde.

----------


## Zepolak

> Sérieux ? Parce que j'ai 7 alphas sur moi mais ca peut se transformer si vous pensez un Omega utile - j'ai toujours rêvé d'en conduire un.


Oui, on veut bien un noméga tout meugnon ce soir. Faut le transformer à la forge, comme les autres. Juste qu'il faut 5 alphas.

----------


## Skiant

Ah non en fait j'ai un Omega. Enfin j'sais plus. Je verrai ce soir.

----------


## Evene

Une petite vidéo d'un petit coup de pute à quelques mecs d'Elona il y a deux semaines avec Caf et les FMs, alors que SFR était le grand serpent qui tapait partout :

----------


## Evene

Ah oui et compte rendu du livesteam hier d'un podcast mmorpg.com, dans le patch du 28 janiver on a un début de fix clipping 




> Pour la release de janvier, nous allons avoir la première amélioration majeure sur le clipping, ce que nous allons commencer à faire, c'est que les modèles en train de charger autour de vous seront remplacés par une sorte de modèle basse résolution qui est un substitut tant que les modèles complets des personnages ne sont pas chargés.
> 
> Cela corrigera les personnages qui par exemple sont chargés directement sur vous et restent invisibles à coté de vous pendant 3 secondes, ou si quelqu'un utilise un portail d'envoûteur pour se téléporter près de vous, il ne pourra plus ainsi vous tuer en étant invisible pendant un petit moment.
> 
> Vous verrez leurs modèles instantanément et le moteur affichera les modèles avec peu de polygones jusqu'à ce qu'il se transforment en modèle complets.
> 
> C'est la première étape est de gérer ce problème immédiat : comment on gère les modèles qu'on veut afficher très rapidement quand on a besoin de l'information.
> 
> L'étape suivante c'est comment on affiche de plus en plus de ces choses, comment on affiche plus de joueurs, et plus de choses à l'écran. Et nous avançons vers ça.


La news en entier : http://www.giwi.fr/fr/actualites/9/u...-clipping.html

----------


## Vaaahn

Cool, les fan de DAOC vont être content de revenir à la bonne époque où on avait pas besoin de tant de polygones que ça en fait  : oldfag :

----------


## Guitou

Moi ce qui me manque c'est les ZF.  ::sad::

----------


## Meuh*

Je viens de découvrir qu'on pouvait être groupé avec un ennemi...  :tired: 

Du coup j'ai rigolé 5 minutes avec un Iron, comme quoi, des méchants y'en a des bien !  ::o:

----------


## Charmide

Le dernier moyen de communiquer avec nos amis les rouges avant le pas très réjouissant forum officiel  :Emo:

----------


## mikelion

Un jour, un ennemi a voulu grouper avec moi. Mon dévoreur en a décidé autrement et l'a mangé tout cru.

----------


## Dar

> Ah oui et compte rendu du livesteam hier d'un podcast mmorpg.com, dans le patch du 28 janiver on a un début de fix clipping


C'est pas trop tôt. Reste à voir dans les faits si c'est aussi miraculeux qu'ils le disent.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> C'est pas trop tôt. Reste à voir dans les faits si c'est aussi miraculeux qu'ils le disent.


Ils disent pas que c'est miraculeux, ils disent que c'est un premiers pas (affichage de modèles plus légers le temps de charger les vrais modèles).... faut pas attendre les pyramides de keops quand on annonce celle du Louvre hein.

----------


## Ptit gras

On risque de voir les ennemis en mode pyramide de Kheops par contre : ça sera lisse que de loin  ::P:

----------


## Caf

> On risque de voir les ennemis en mode pyramide de Kheops par contre : ça sera lisse que de loin


Honnêtement je préfère largement ça que de ne rien voir.  ::P:

----------


## Anita Spade

Alors, grâce à mes contacts dans le monde du cinéma, j'ai eu l'occasion de tester ce nouveau système de culling basé sur des modèles en Low Def, et bien ça dépote sévère, voici quelques screens:

Les trébuchets


Un duel entre Troma et un méchant.


Un bon combat de plaine:

----------


## Charmide

:^_^: 

Il était temps qu'ils enlèvent la limitation des AoE.

----------


## Kayato

On reconnait bien Troma  :^_^:

----------


## Ptit gras

Un manque criant de jupette bleue quand même, franchement ce modèle basse définition rend les couleurs ternes sur son gladiateur  ::trollface::

----------


## Dar

> Ils disent pas que c'est miraculeux, ils disent que c'est un premiers pas (affichage de modèles plus légers le temps de charger les vrais modèles).... faut pas attendre les pyramides de keops quand on annonce celle du Louvre hein.


This
*Vous verrez leurs modèles instantanément* 

Si ca se passe comme ça -ie que les modèles léger s'affichent quasi instantanément-  ca sera pour moi miraculeux.
J'ai bien lu c'est bien ce qu'ils annoncent ?
Je m'en branle moi que le modèle soit léger ce que je veux c'est savoir combien y'a de type tout de suite pas 4 ou 5 seconde plus tard.
S'ils arrivent à faire ca oui c'est miraculeux.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Oui le modèle sera instantané (on le souhaite tous), mais ce n'est qu'une partie infime du problème puisque qu'il faudra toujours attendre que ton pc soit prévenu de la présence des ennemis, et donc on sera sans doutes encore assez loin d'avoir le rendu que tu attends... 
Je préfère le souligner avant de te revoir hurler que leur truc ça marche pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Déjà que les marins ont pas la frite, mais alors là qu'est ce qu'ils vont manger en multifront  ::o:

----------


## Nessou

Allez on y croit, dans 6 mois le MCM sera jouable, ce sera la fin de la bêta.  ::trollface:: 

---------- Post added at 23h04 ---------- Previous post was at 23h00 ----------




> Il était temps qu'ils enlèvent la limitation des AoE.


Non arrêtes de rêver, surtout vu la mentalité actuelle des devs. Perso j'y crois plus, j'ai l'impression qu'ils vivent dans un autre monde.

----------


## Tynril

Le topo sur l'évolution du problème de culling avait été fait il y a quelques temps, il avait été traduit ici (le dernier passage du post) : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...=1#post6227242 

En gros, la question de bande passante n'est pas encore résolue, le réseau restera donc l'étranglement. Par contre désormais, le temps de chargement des modèles sera plus court (une fois que la présence d'un personnage est connue par le client).

----------


## Dar

> Oui le modèle sera instantané (on le souhaite tous), mais ce n'est qu'une partie infime du problème puisque qu'il faudra toujours attendre que ton pc soit prévenu de la présence des ennemis, et donc on sera sans doutes encore assez loin d'avoir le rendu que tu attends... 
> Je préfère le souligner avant de te revoir hurler que leur truc ça marche pas


Je comprends pas. Soit ça s'affiche de suite soit non. C'est pas une partie du probleme.
Je m'en tamponne moi que ca s'affiche instantanément chez anet. L seule chose qui compte c'est chez nous. 
Donc la t'es en train de dire que ca changera rien pour nous parceque c'est qu'une partie du probleme ? 

Ha ok c'est encore de la com' de marketeux de merde qui nous abreuvent de mensonges en maintenant la confusion dans les annonces.

----------


## Guitou

De ce que j'ai compris, ça accélérera l'affichage des ennemis mais ça ne sera pas immédiat.

----------


## Dar

> Non arrêtes de rêver, surtout vu la mentalité actuelle des devs. Perso j'y crois plus, j'ai l'impression qu'ils vivent dans un autre monde.


C'est nous qui ne vivons pas dans le meme monde qu'eux. La seule chose qu'ils ont en ligne de mire c'est $$$.
La limitation des aoe c'est parfait pour les casu-noobs qui zerg afk no brain une main dans le slip. On leur fait plaisir en compliquant énormément la tache des joueurs qui savent jouer mais qui sont en sous-nombre.
Sinon 90% de la population se ferait farmer en boucle par 10%.

Y'a qu'à voir Bief. C'est pas bien meilleur que Barush. Dés que tu les croise à moins de 1vs3 on les rases à chaque fois. Le plus compliqué c'est de les croiser hors de leur bus de 70.

----------


## Zepolak

Je t'explique Dar pourquoi ça va pas tout changer.

Y a deux trucs : notre PC qui n'affiche que les persos adverses qu'il a finit de modéliser complétement. Ça, ça changera. 
Mais le deuxième truc, c'est que pour limiter la bande passante niveau serveur (mais apparemment c'est réglé, ils ont acheté plein de serveurs) et client, ils envoient seulement une partie des adversaires au client, les "plus proches". Et cette partie-là, ils y travaillent encore.

En d'autres termes, l'assassin qui te pougnent la gueule, même si y a 30 personnes autour, tu vas le voir instantanément dès qu'il va décloak. Par contre, si tu es dans un bus de 50 et que tu croises un bus ennemis de 50, je pense qu'il n'y aura pas d'amélioration.

Après, ils disent qu'ils ont fait des tests et qu'ils prévoient de virer cette partie-là du culling aussi. Wait & see.

----------


## Tynril

Vous êtes relous avec vos théories conspirationnistes.

Le culling à deux causes :
Le serveur envoie des données fragmentaires aux clients pour éviter de les noyer sous trop de données, ce qui fait que dans certains cas, le client ne reçoit aucune information sur la présence de certains personnages à proximité (qui ne sont du coup pas affichés).Une fois que le client a reçu des données concernant un nouveau personnage à afficher, il doit charger le modèle et les textures de celui-ci pour pouvoir l'afficher, ce qui peut prendre un peu de temps (durant lequel rien n'est affiché).
Lors de la mise à jour de janvier, ils vont résoudre (ou en tous cas tenter de résoudre) le second problème. Au lieu de ne rien afficher pendant que le modèle est en court de chargement, un modèle "de remplacement" sera affiché durant ce laps de temps.

Pour corriger le premier problème, ils doivent réduire la bande passante utilisée par le transit des informations concernant les personnages (pour ne pas causer de problèmes aux gens avec une connexion un peu juste), ce qu'ils sont en train de faire. Mais ça n'est pas prévu pour la mise à jour de janvier car il s'agit de modifications profondes et délicates à une couche bas niveau du jeu.

----------


## Ptit gras

La limitation des AoE c'est un parti pris qui se comprend je trouve. Ils voulaient limiter les strat turtle donc ont réduit l'impact des sorts défensifs en nombre, puis comme c'est codé par un stagiaire il a choisit de tout faire pareil.
Il me semble que comme moi tu joues Elem, et c'est vrai que par rapport à un rodeur ça nous fait plus mal au cul cette limitation  ::trollface::  

Jveux des chiffres sur tout mon écran  :Bave:

----------


## Ananas

> Jveux des chiffres sur tout mon écran


Joue à Eve Online  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Je comprends pas. Soit ça s'affiche de suite soit non. C'est pas une partie du probleme.
> Je m'en tamponne moi que ca s'affiche instantanément chez anet. L seule chose qui compte c'est chez nous. 
> Donc la t'es en train de dire que ca changera rien pour nous parceque c'est qu'une partie du probleme ? 
> 
> Ha ok c'est encore de la com' de marketeux de merde qui nous abreuvent de mensonges en maintenant la confusion dans les annonces.


Ok, donc même en essayant d'expliquer gentiment tu insultes les développeurs sans prendre en considération les contraintes techniques.

----------


## Guitou

> La limitation des AoE c'est un parti pris qui se comprend je trouve. Ils voulaient limiter les strat turtle donc ont réduit l'impact des sorts défensifs en nombre, puis comme c'est codé par un stagiaire il a choisit de tout faire pareil.


Pour limiter les strats turtle le mieux c'était de ne pas ajouter cette limitation aux AOE (même les heals).
Par contre il faut avouer qu'en défense de fort l'utilisation des béliers devient inutile.

----------


## Dar

> Je t'explique Dar pourquoi ça va pas tout changer.
> 
> Y a deux trucs : notre PC qui n'affiche que les persos adverses qu'il a finit de modéliser complétement. Ça, ça changera. 
> Mais le deuxième truc, c'est que pour limiter la bande passante niveau serveur (mais apparemment c'est réglé, ils ont acheté plein de serveurs) et client, ils envoient seulement une partie des adversaires au client, les "plus proches". Et cette partie-là, ils y travaillent encore.
> 
> En d'autres termes, l'assassin qui te pougnent la gueule, même si y a 30 personnes autour, tu vas le voir instantanément dès qu'il va décloak. Par contre, si tu es dans un bus de 50 et que tu croises un bus ennemis de 50, je pense qu'il n'y aura pas d'amélioration.
> 
> Après, ils disent qu'ils ont fait des tests et qu'ils prévoient de virer cette partie-là du culling aussi. Wait & see.


Ok merci. Donc ca changera pas grand chose. 
Pourquoi donc encore maintenir la confusion dans leur annonce. Parceque si j'ai pas bien compris, je dois pas etre le seul.





> Ok, donc même en essayant d'expliquer gentiment tu insultes les développeurs sans prendre en considération les contraintes techniques.


Ils ont tellement menti, nous ont tellement fait croire n'importe quoi, que oui y'a un moment où tu es "agacé" et où tu réagis un peu plus virulemment quand ils persistent a essayer de se foutre de ta gueule.
Désolé je veux bien etre compréhensif mais y'a un moment faut arreter de dire encore quand tu te fais enfiler.

----------


## Zepolak

> Et enfin, le gagnant du voyage sur Cantha est Arkane Derian, un grand bravo à lui et merci à Maître Jean-Pierre, huissier de justice ursidé, pour le tirage au sort


Le syndrome CPC (Ivan le Fou ou Casque Noir ?) dans toute sa splendeur  ::wub:: 

Merci beaucoup pour ce travail considérable !

Et merci à tous d'avoir pris la peine de fournir des réponses !

----------


## Caf

Si peu.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Charmide

Merci encore pour le taf'. 

57 personnes, ça fait quand même grosso-modo la moitié des actifs de la guilde. Et bon, malheureusement, y'en a qui passent moins sur le fofo qu'en jeu. 
Le premier truc que je retiendrais, c'est quand même qu'il y a encore beaucoup de gens intéressés par le 3W, moins de lassés que je ne l'aurais estimé à première vue. Y'a 31 personnes qui se déclarent encore intéressées sans même parler de MAJ à venir. 
Comme quoi on s'embête pas pour rien.

----------


## Lanilor

Beau boulot ! 
Je note que parmi ceux que la formule Lundi/mercredi pour le serious n'arrange pas, beaucoup proposent le mardi. On pourrait peut être relancer un petit sondage sur les disponibilités entre le lundi et le mardi.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Oui, j'ai été également étonné du nombre de personnes potentiellement encore intéressées par le WvW. C'est plutôt bon signe.

Pour commencer à entrer dans le vif du sujet et discuter de choses précises, on pourrait s'atteler à la soirée de vendredi.

Manifestement, le reset a lassé les gens. Est-ce qu'on décide du vendredi soir comme soirée WvW "baskets" comme dit Aldrasha ? A savoir une soirée ouverte à tous, sans préparation ou équipement particulier et qui permettrait aux quelques timides qui n'ont pas encore osé franchir le pas de venir s'initier sans aucun stress.

----------


## purEcontact

> soirée WvW "baskets" *comme dit Aldrasha*.


Merci de rendre à purEcontact ce qui appartient à César.

----------


## Tonight

J'étais sérieux pour les PO hein  ::P:

----------


## Aldrasha

> Merci de rendre à purEcontact ce qui appartient à César.


T'as des preuves du copyright ?

----------


## purEcontact

Non...

... morue.

----------


## billybones

Scrogneugneu ! pas moyen de voir une belle map verte avant de bosser... chui sur que vous allez me dire qu'elle sera full verte dans 1/2h

----------


## Zepolak

Les dates pour le serious sur son topic, ainsi que le theorycrafting pour former un groupe CPC basé sur les idées des CPC.
C'est ici :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/74...=1#post6442460

Voilà pour 2 actions simples après rapide interprêtations des résultats du sondage. Bon, y a d'autres trucs qui sont moins clairs et plus compliqués à interprêter.

Quant à moi, je vous donne rendez-vous demain matin pour les gros lève-tôt  ::):

----------


## Arkane Derian

Une opération coup de peinture verte sur CBE en cours. C'est le moment de finir votre explo.

----------


## billybones

Ouuuiiiiii !!!
C'est le plus beau jour de ma vie !
Merci Zepo et tous les peintres en herbe qui ont fait des merveilles ce matin.
Le réveil a pas sonné mais je suis arrivé à temps pour l'explo, au détriment de mon job. 
Si je perds mon travail c'est de votre faute !

----------


## Arkane Derian

On a un bon tick pour le moment mais faut pas que ça fasse comme lundi et qu'on reperde tout en une heure. Si vous avez un peu de temps de jeu dans le journée, essayer de passer en WvW donner un coup de main. 

Si on tient bon aujourd'hui et demain, y 90% de chance qu'ils lâchent le match. Faut leur mettre un bon coup derrière la nuque.

----------


## Zepolak

Yep, un bon petit coup bien sec, ça serait bien senti ! Si vous avez moyen de vous connecter en journée, ça serait bonheur. Rappelez vous que le prime russe commence à 16h. C'est tôt !

----------


## Zepolak

Si vous avez moyen de faire un groupe de 5 CPC et de gérer leurs camps de supply sur les diverses cartes. Maintenant que le seigneur de guilde est buff pour de vrai, y a vraiment moyen de grapiller un paquet de points. Sans parler des points @dolyaks !

Ce matchup va se jouer à que dalle. Ptêtre que votre action changera le cours de la semaine !

----------


## Caf

On est en galère cette semaine ? Hum j'vais peut-être revenir jouer.  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

> On est en galère cette semaine ? Hum j'vais peut-être revenir jouer.


Ouais, c'est assez chaud. Ça va se jouer probablement à un poil de cul.

En tout cas, cette nuit, ils nous ont dépassé aux points. On est revenu, mais y a aucune raison pour qu'ils ne nous charchutent pas. D'ailleurs, ça se sent en ce moment-même précisément. Les gars en chient.

----------


## Vaaahn

Y en a un chez les marins pas très reposés qui risque d'être tout vert ... ou pas d'ailleurs  ::trollface::

----------


## Nessou

J'ai adoré le lead multi d'hier dans la nuit avec les FM.
Du genre rush escarpement poser trois mecs sur des béliers, dans la foulée rush garni poser deux mecs sur des béliers, aller garni sud faire des croix et partir totalement au sud cap les camps/foutre le bordel à baie. Vraiment fluide et dur à suivre pour les ennemis.

----------


## billybones

y'a eu un sacré retournement de situation dans la journée là  ::O:  ! Que se passe t il ?

----------


## Zepolak

Pas assez de gens, pas assez de commandeurs et SFR qui pensent qu'ils peuvent le faire. 

Faut leur faire comprendre que non, mais ce sera chaud. J'ai pas envie de revivre le vendredi soir de l'autre fois où ils étaient revenus sur nous à 3h de la fin. Si vous pouvez aller en RvR donner un coup de main, ce serait chouette.

Et c'est demain après-midi que ça risque de se jouer, si et seulement si notre prime ce soir, cette nuit et demain matin sont corrects !

----------


## Charmide

Les heures qui viennent vont être particulièrement critique, eux commençant le prime un peu plus tôt que nous, il faut des gens pour conserver nos structures !

----------


## Zepolak

En fait, ça devient critique dès 16h, c'est plus où moins l'heure où la marée avance. Sachant qu'il y a eu une grosse vague entre midi et deux auparavant.

----------


## billybones

ça se joue toujours à un furieux poil de cul on dirait ! la nuit a du etre dure !

----------


## Mr Slurp

En regardant vite fait ce matin IG, SFR dominait très largement et nous avais doublé. A moins d'un gros renversement de la situation dans la journée, je crois qu'on risque de finir second cette semaine.

----------


## Ptit gras

Le jour férié russe pas anticipé et le surplus de confiance du mardi nous font perdre la semaine  ::(:

----------


## Arkane Derian

Non mais faut arrêter les conneries. C'est pas le jour férié russe le problème. C'est les vacances chez nous je vous rappelle. Quand Corben fait un repack et qu'on est 15 sur lui, c'est juste misérable. Y a personne sur les maps, faut pas chercher plus loin. Il suffit qu'ils poussent un peu en face ou qu'ils fassent une petite opé et on est incapable de faire quoi que ce soit.

Perso, j'en ai marre de faire des efforts pour rien. Je viens encore de up titan full et de le blinder d'arme de siège pour essayer de le garder toute la journée. Et on le perd parce que y a personne pour le défendre pendant que le "bus" (je suis pas sûr qu'à 15 on puisse parler de bus) menait une attaque.

Si on veut plus jouer le T1, j'ai aucun soucis là-dessus, faut juste le dire, ça m'évitera de perdre du temps et des po...

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est donc le jour férié Russe  ::o: 
D'habitude y'a pas plus de monde, mais y'a personne en face.
On sait depuis 6 mois que Vizunah est inférieur en combat et rempli de "pu", à 15 le matin venant de 11 guildes différentes, contre 15 vcy + 25 zds (ils font pop les croix orange) en focus sur Vizu c'est dur. Les autres matins ils sont juste deux fois moins donc ça passe  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Ah ben, c'est sûr que c'est pas ultra motivant de se retrouver au taf' fatigué après avoir cramé mes sous en armes de sièges inutiles. Et avoir eu des combats gagnés extrêmement rarement.

D'un autre côté, je sais pas, ça a toujours été pareil : les gens s'habituent vite à la gagne. Lundi on a déroulé ? Donc Mardi personne. D'où motivation pour mercredi et jeudi. Et du coup, vendredi personne.

Enfin, quand je dis personne, c'est sur la carte. Parce que j'avais plus de monde sur le TS ce matin que mercredi. Y avait aussi beaucoup plus de monde en face. Là où à 6h y avait personne mercredi et à 8h30 une vingtaine de VcY, aujourd'hui les RG/ZDS étaient en mode farming de Vizuniens dès que je suis arrivé, et probablement bien avant vu le feedback que m'a laissé Bago.

Le moment triste de la matinée (après, de toute façon, on a fait ce qu'on a pu avec ce qu'on avait, soit assez peu), c'était quand Bago a demandé aux gens de se grouper autour de lui et leur a demandé de se charger. Au bout de 3-5s il a ajouté qu'il fallait une zone de feu. Au bout de 10s, on a eu une zone d'eau. Et eux... Ben... Ensuite les ZDS ont ouvert la porte. Bref...

Je n'ai pas laissé un raid en bonne santé à Corben à 9h. Je ne sais pas ce que vous avez réussi à faire, mais c'est -disons- compliqué là.

---------- Post added at 11h03 ---------- Previous post was at 11h01 ----------

Si vous pouvez, Gwelicia lance une contre-attaque pour le prime Russe. *15h pétante.* 

Si les mecs en face font la même erreur de trop de confiance en eux, y a moyen de faire un retournement de situation de manière éclatante ! 

15h, le dernier espoir, prenez vos mains, et bourrez leur le mou !

----------


## Mordenkainen

"Jamais Caf sans Charmide en embuscade".

----------


## Caf

> "Jamais Caf sans Charmide en embuscade".


T'en as chopé deux pour le prix d'un.  :Cigare:

----------


## Zepolak

> T'en as chopé deux pour le prix d'un.


...

Vous êtes priés de faire vos cochoncetés en privé !

----------


## tibere

Hommage aux Commandants de Vizunah par Troma pour ceux qui l'ont pas vu.
Quelques têtes de canard.
http://youtu.be/flsn7JwNB-E

----------


## Caf

> Hommage aux Commandants de Vizunah par troma pour ceux qui l'ont pas vue.
> Quelques tête de canard.
> http://youtu.be/flsn7JwNB-E


Ouais et Charmide n'est pas cité et ça, c'est la classe mec !  :Cigare:

----------


## Charmide

C'est surtout que j'ai oublié d'envoyer mon screen.  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> C'est surtout que j'ai oublié d'envoyer mon screen.


On t'as oublié tout comme Phazon (hahaha...rire lointain...avec de l'écho...).  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Voir Soibo le nain traître dans cette vidéo c'est un affront  ::trollface:: 

On se plaindra à l'auteur de la vid.

----------


## Tygra

Plaignez vous au créateur du script et à l'import d'After Effects, moi je lui avais demandé de récolter tous les screens que j'avais sur le HDD.

----------


## Zepolak

J'avais pas lu l'officiel depuis un moment, donc j'ai relu depuis le post de refus de GvG de Sacrx (mais pas les 3 dernières pages encore). 
Il s'est passé quoi pour que Déso et SFR se détestent à ce point ?

Ça me rappelle le PA vs VS quoi...

----------


## Ptit gras

On a eu une période ou VS était dominé et se taisait plutôt que de pleurer sur le forum. Du coup Déso et SFR se sont aggro et "voilà"  ::):

----------


## Nessou

Ce mec a un globe à la place de la tête, c'tout.

----------


## billybones

Moi je vois surtout que vous mettez une sacrée branlée à nos adversaires cte semaine  ::O:  ça fait plaisir !

----------


## Tygra

Ils font un concours pour finir dernier, c'est pas très difficile ...  :tired:

----------


## Mr Slurp

Moi ça m'a bien arrangé, j'ai pu finir mon explo \o/

----------


## olih

Moi aussi  :Emo: .
J'ai même réussi à avoir le dernier pet de mon rodeur (sauf les pets gw1) sur CBE, ainsi que tous les succès des puzzle McM.

*sentiment d'accomplissement*

----------


## Mordenkainen

@Tygra: tu me tues avec tes parodies d'Inception :^_^:

----------


## Nessou

Ça découvre Windows Movie Maker chez IRON.   ::wub:: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nszx5Dub9nU
Source



> We are in high demand for NA and Oceanic guilds!


Si il y en a qui viennent, j'ai une idée de vidéo de massacre des Baconation, à base d'epic meal time et d'oh my dayum.

----------


## Lanilor

Belle présence CPC cette nuit avec lead de Soibo. Ça faisait un moment que j'avais pas fait de reset, ça fait plaisir  ::):

----------


## Odrhann

+1

 ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Idem !

----------


## Charmide

Nice !

----------


## Odrhann



----------


## Kajebko

Bonjour à tous !

Bon, c'était ma deuxième fois en RvR ce soir. Et j'ai tellement apprécié que je suis resté jusqu'à maintenant.
Au début, je pensais que le RvR se résumait à du gros choc de bus un peu au pif mais en fait c'est plus compliqué que ça en a l'air !

En bref, sincères félicitations aux différents commandeurs que j'ai pu suivre ce soir.

Pour finir, j'aimerais intégrer la guilde cpc, donc si vous pouvez m'expliquer la procédure officielle (sans doute longue, douloureuse et impliquant apparemment une coloscopie), ce sera avec joie que je rejoindrai vos rangs.

A bientôt et encore une fois, super soirée ! Merci à tous !

***
EDIT
Merci, j'ai envoyé le MP.
Et pour les po ça se fera (pour la guilde hein), faut juste que je finisse de monter mon perso ^^
J'aime bien jouer pour le groupe, c'est le truc qui m'attire le plus dans les mmo.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Bonjour à tous !
> Pour finir, j'aimerais intégrer la guilde cpc, donc si vous pouvez m'expliquer la procédure officielle (sans doute longue, douloureuse et impliquant apparemment une coloscopie), ce sera avec joie que je rejoindrai vos rangs.


C'est bon je crois qu'avec ça t'as déjà gagné ta place parmi toutes les personnes de bon gout qui habitent canard PC  :;): 

Pour demander à être intégré, faut demander sur ce sujet
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...sert-Coinz-CPC
ou contacter Tynril par MP en lui envoyant ton nom de compte
http://forum.canardpc.com/members/29297-Tynril

----------


## Ptit gras

Il a quand même oublié de parler du don de po, c'est un gros point noir dans son apply je pense  ::trollface::

----------


## Nessou

Ce reset changé pour minuit semble être une franche réussite à voir vos réactions. Dommage que mon mal de crâne m'a empêché d'y participer. Au prochain alors !

----------


## Arkane Derian

Par contre, ça fait plusieurs semaines que la homemap est totalement délaissée au reset. La voir full déso, ça fait mal. Heureusement qu'ils ont fini par aller tous se coucher, on a pu tout reprendre derrière.

A titre perso, je me suis bien amusé aussi même si j'y ai laissé plus de 4po d'améliorations au final puisque j'ai scouté sur la map Déso jusqu'à 6h du mat. J'ai notamment réussi à tenir Valvert full up contre deux fucking voleurs de merde pendant une bonne heure avant qu'ils finissent par déco (spécial dédicace à Patrick Patrick). Merci mon build +65% de durée des avantages. Les pistolets des scouts vétérans buffés à la puissance, ça fait des gros trous dans les ennemis.

----------


## Zepolak

> A titre perso, je me suis bien amusé aussi même si j'y ai laissé plus de 4po d'améliorations au final puisque j'ai scouté sur la map Déso jusqu'à 6h du mat. J'ai notamment réussi à tenir Valvert full up contre deux fucking voleurs de merde pendant une bonne heure avant qu'ils finissent par déco (spécial dédicace à Patrick Patrick). Merci mon build +65% de durée des avantages. Les pistolets des scouts vétérans buffés à la puissance, ça fait des gros trous dans les ennemis.


Cette action me fait penser que si vous êtes du genre à aimer voir un résultat très concret de vos actions, jouer en offpeak c'est le bien. 
Voir un camp, puis deux, puis trois passer dans une couleur, se cacher dans le 4ème pour péter la gueule par surprise au mec ou aux 2 mecs qui sont venus le chopper et faire ça 2-3 fois jusqu'à ce qu'ils abandonne, ça laisse une sensation d'accomplissement assez jouasse. Votre action devient complétement tangible. 
De même, défendre un camp full up comme l'a fait Arkane, ça a de vraies conséquences bénéfiques !
Sans parler du fait de profiter des PNJs pour jouer en sous-nombre, ce qui est sympa aussi.

----------


## mikelion

Un article sur les mouvements tank/DPS en McM :
http://guildwars2.fureur.org/dossier...n-mcm#comments

----------

